# CPA or Turbo Tax for Small Farms



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

We are trying to decide how to prepare our farm taxes this year. We have both filed farm in the past but this will be the first time we have filed for "this" farm and the first time together we will file. I usually use Turbo Tax free edition but that does not cover farm. Has anyone used the Turbo Tax Small Business edition and if so is it easy to use? Would I be better off to pay a CPA (last time it was over $300.00 for farm 7 years ago)? We did not MAKE any money off our small farm but have a lot of expenses. Anyone with some experience in this stuff that could give me opinions would be very appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When I had my farm business, I used a CPA. Make sure they know how to do it for farms. Well worth the money for me.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

We use a CPA. It's worth the fee. Definitely.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I use Turbo Tax and you don't need the small business the deluxe doesn't say it covers Schedule F but it does. Good luck.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

What on average should I expect to pay a CPA? I kept excellent records for the first half of the year, then it got a little sketchy...


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I use Turbo Tax too and use the free edition. I like it, it walks you right through the whole process and helps make sure you have everything you need.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I paid $200 for the business and $150 for personal. But it is really going to depend on the CPA. The thing about a good CPA is that he knows all the deductions you can take.


----------



## AmandaRobinson (Jan 13, 2014)

I have used other online tax refund programs and some of them ask way to many questions but Free turbotax didn't and I was able to complete a single person filing with E-File in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## JamieAnn (Nov 6, 2013)

I used to prepare taxes, and honestly it is so important to go to someone knowledgable and ***up-to-date*** with their skills. I would absolutely go to a CPA who has continuing education credits and experience with farms. Each year they need cont. ed. credits, and one year one of the classes I took (at a university) to stay current was specifically about preparing taxes for farms. It truly is a specialization that the average tax preparer or even CPA isn't prepared to handle (in my opinion). That said, even with my prior knowledge and experience, I personally will go to a CPA this year because I know that my knowledge is now outdated because its been a couple years. Mistakes can easily cost more than you might save by doing them yourself.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

We use QuickBooks for our farm. It's awesome. We have a CPA who is worth his weight in gold who does our taxes and advises us as needed throughout the year. The money we spend is well worth the value and piece of mind we get in return.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I also use a CPA an cost me about 300.00 but so worth it. I know next to nothing about taxes an I am too afraid Id mess it up then the IRS would come calling!


----------

